# what to feed my thoroughbred???



## flashy (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey guys, I bought a thoroughbred mare back in october. When I brought her home she did loose a little weight, but she was also pretty skinny to begin with. I have tried many different feeds and can't seem to get her to gain weight! I have had her teeth floated, vet checked, de wormed, and all that stuff! Right now I am feeding her beet pulp and a feed called Krunch. I was feeding her a feed called Trimax as well which is supposed to have a lot of fat in it but had no luck with it! Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

_Sorry to hear you havent had any luck with foods,..._
_I would feed my horses sugar beet and they would put weight on like crazy.. Was great for the winter. _
_Hope you have some better luck_


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

try equine Senior by purena. it did wonders for my horses


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

What country do you live in?

Tbs and other hot blooded horses have high metabolisms. Adding feeds that are high in sugar and/or starch increase the metabolism, making them burn more calories, making them lose more weight... 

The best way to break that cycle is to STOP feeding any grains or horse feeds. I have had great luck with the following diet for TBs and TB crosses who were billed as "hard keepers". Once their weight was up, they could maintain on a lot less food because their metabolism was returned to "normal".

Free Choice grass hay or Timothy hay, as much as the horse can eat, at LEAST 25 lbs a day
Alfalfa pellets (lucerne) 3-5 lbs a day
Fat Source (I prefer Flax or stabilized Rice Bran, 1 cup)
Vitamin/Mineral supplement (like Select II or GrandVite)
Probiotic (like Probios Powder)
Once the horse horse is at a good weight, reduce the Alfalfa pellets to 1.5-3 lbs a day, cut the fat source in half, and remove the probiotic.


----------



## RackinRocky (Jun 23, 2009)

I feed my hard keeper TWH free choice bermuda grass hay with a small amount of alfalfa in there too. He eats around 30-35 lbs. a day. I also give him 4-5 lbs. sacate pellets (bermuda blend) and 3 lbs. of soy pellets per day, split into two feedings. He put on 100 lbs. in a few months and looks great now. Best of all, this diet *does not* make him hot. Giving him a senior feed did make him hot. It was all the sugar. I tried rice bran, senior feed and beet pulp, and didn't get nearly the weight gain I got giving the above diet. Most importantly, free choice hay will help a lot. Make sure he always has hay in front of him, and never runs out. Good luck!


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

sugarbeet, a good probiotic, bomb drench her(worm everyday for 3 days) ricebran oil or a stabilised rice bran pellet, and a extruded type broodmare mix, have a look in critique to see charlis progress on this mix


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

I had a Newmarket OTTB and she was fed oats

Did not a thing to her temperament but improved her condition throughout ( feet, coat , weight ) . Steered well clear of sugarbeet in all forms as the sugar made her a bit nuts.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Beet pulp here in the USA is stripped of 99.9% of it's sugar. There is more sugar (in the form of starch) in oats grown in the USA and Canada than beet pulp, by FAR.


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

sugarbeet saved my ***, its great, and its a great source of fibre, love it


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

All I can say is good luck!! I feed my TB 8lbs per day of Blue Seal LS. It's a 12% fat low starch feed. In addition he gets 3lbs beet pulp, 3lbs hay cubes, 2lbs rice bran, and approx 15lbs of hay per day...and he's still skinny!!! This horse eats constantly and is still the thinnest horse in the group. All the QH's gain weight just standing still. It's amazing how big of a factor motablism plays. Also keep on top of your horse's worming program. That will make a big mess of things and undo all your efforts.


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

OK guys try this, keep it simple!

look at my post in critique

Im feeding Sugarbeet (1kg yogurt container dry measure) a day
4 500gr butter containers of mitave breeda(a cheap broodmare mix) a day
flexwell probiotic
ricebran oil-5cap fulls

Ive cut his sugarbeet in half since starting the probiotic and hes still gaining


flexwell probiotic= Flexwell YEA-SACC, Probiotic for sale - TradeMe.co.nz - New Zealand

try simpling it down, bomb drench, succulents are good, chars getting about 5 kiwifruit a day


----------

